# [solved] [samba] lokale Gruppen bei Domain Memberserver

## Bitspyer

Eine (kleine) Frage an die Samba-Experten hier:

Ich habe einen DomainMemberServer. Mit getent group und getent passwd bekomme ich die Domänengruppen und -nutzer. 

Was ich jetzt machen möchte:

Auf dem Memberserver sollen lokale Gruppen angelegt werden, die mit Domänennutzern befüllt werden.

Jemand eine Idee? net rpc group addmem bringt mir nur "NT_STATUS_NONE_MAPPED"

Bitspyer

----------

## Bitspyer

So, die Lösung selbst erarbeitet:

WICHTIG! Das ganze funktioniert im Moment nur mit Samba in Version-3.0.x ! In höheren Versionen hat es zumindestens bei mir geknirscht!!!

Saubere Samba Umgebung hergestellt, eventuell ja was verkurbelt...

```
emerge -C samba
```

dann erstmal alles wieder rein in die Domäne

```
net rpc join <domäne>
```

die nächsten Schritte als Block...

erstmal eine korospondierende Unixgruppe lokal angelegt, dann Groupmapping für die Unixgruppe einrichten und als abschluss die Domain-Benutzer in die lokale Gruppen einfügen.

```

groupadd <unixgroup>

net groupmap ntgroup=<ntgroup> unixgroup=<unixgroup>

net rpc group addmem <ntgroup> <domain-member>

```

----------

